
Vultr Charges - Vultr
Basically i got charged for 45$ i wasn&#x27;t using their services for month and like yesterday i got a message from them that i got charged even my credit card was empty and i destroyed my service after i had no money left on my account but it seems they put 45$ from somewhere and turned on server and i got charged not even thinking about paying those frauds
======
mtmail
Is that all one sentence?

Contact their customer support.

~~~
Vultr
Sorry i am mad now

------
Vultr
Basically they put money on my account when i didn't know anyone can you give
me a suggestion?

